# FMA Clip



## MJS (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a clip showcasing a few Arnis Grandmasters and Senior Masters! 

[yt]UGU6HKANkBs[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2008)

Neat! Lots of sensitivity drills.


----------

